# Stage 3 clutch



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Got the snorkel's on, I really liked the triangle atv setup and video. Ordered muzzy exhaust and the muzzy digitune from vforcejohn, but I'm just on the fence about the clutch. I've talked to John and really looking at the stage 3. Only a few things are how long does it take until you get your clutch back and is really gonna be a wow factor by the seat of your pants? I really don't want my bike to be down for a long time waiting on the clutch.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I sent mine out on Monday and got it back on Thursday. John sends them back overnight, don't let that worry you. I'd call and make sure he's not swamped, just to be sure.
It will be worth it. I love mine. Now just springs will help, but the stage 3 is a great mod.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

better mod than the pipe and Digitune. I have all of it. 3rd bike with one of his clutches. Buy some spring as well. They are cheap.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TGM said:


> Got the snorkel's on, I really liked the triangle atv setup and video.


Hell I'd have made you a video and still saved you $100's.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

what kind of tires do you have. i have 29.5 outlaws and now with his stg 3 clutch i can turn them like stock tires


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> Hell I'd have made you a video and still saved you $100's.


 I read your thread over and over again, but I just felt more comfortable buying a kit. I also had the dealership put in on so that it would not void my warranty on the bike.

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

The Muzzy and digitune is what John recommended for the 2012. I have 28in Outlaw 2's, so it sounds like I'm gonna be going with the stage 3 from John. I was just mainly concerned about turn around time. I've just had bad experience with people turning around parts on other projects I've had. Want to go riding next weekend, so I'm gonna order the digitune, and muzzy then after the ride send the clutch to John. 

If I go with the springs won't it effect my top end?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Springs will affect your top end some yes. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## tyesko (Mar 3, 2013)

I had mine back within a week.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Got the snorkel kit on, Muzzy pro is on, Muzzy Digitune is on, clutch has been sent off to John for a stage 3. My question is whats next? Without going into the motor I am kinda done on what I can do to upgrade performance right? If I do decide to go into the motor whats some stuff I can do without tearing the motor down?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

vforcejohn standard bore kit


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't want to go into the motor just yet, bike only has 37 miles on it. The way we ride theres a good chance I might swamp it. Then its getting a bbk!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

more to the motor? hell, you are probably going to be pretty dam happy with its performance from what you  just did to it . that bikes going to put a big grin on your face already. :flames:


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh trust me I am more then happy, just always on a constant search for more hp.


----------



## Tommy33 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm right there with ya TGM, the power is addicting. I already have the MIMB snorkel, VFJ muzzy pro, digi tuner installed before I even rode it and about to send my clutch to John because I just ordered new wheels/tires today. This site hurts my pocket book. I'm looking at John's std bore kit already, but I'm gonna try and hold back and enjoy it for this year first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

NITROUS LOL you don't have to go in the motor throw a Boos Noss kit on or a Bonedocker kit and you will for sure grin,just don't go over a 15 or 20 shot!


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

VFJ springs add top and low end. his stg 3 will make your bike faster than before while turning 28 outlaw 2 tires. you will be able to go about 50 mph in low. in high probably 70.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Always been a horsepower junky, Ive had pulling trucks, street/strip cars, and mud trucks. Decide to sell that stuff and get something less expensive and more enjoyable. My pulling truck I was changing out turbos once a year at 4k a pop. So this is way cheaper. I've been looking at the motor kits and seems like people say they aren't to reliable, so I'm trying to stay away from that for a little while.

With the stock tires I was able to get up to 70mph on the speedo, so kinda was hoping for a little more then that. Don't think I'd try that with the outlaws but I kept my stockers.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i understand you can do it with stock tires but with the tires you are running you can only get up to about 60 or a little more. but now with the stg 3 clutch work... he can set you up to go over 80 though if you are wanting to make a fast bike with different tires.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah honestly anything over 50 I don't like the outlaws, they are all skinnies and very unstable. I kept the stock tires cuz we ride two different scenarios. We do a lot of mud at one place we go and the other is mainly trails, sand, and gravel roads. So the stockers will go back on then. Also have a few buddies with a 450R, 400ex, 400dvx, and 660 raptor that think no utility can hang with their bike. My brothers thundercat was right beside him with 30in backs, and my brothers thundercat is side by side with my brute before the clutch kit, digitune, and exhaust. I am very impressed with these things stock. My old 650v2 had motor work and I think these new brute force would smoke it. I guess the efi makes them that more responsive off the line.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

Clutch should be back next week, thanks John in advance for the quick turn around time. My brother with the thundercat is all ready starting to get worried he wont catch me. So he's sending his clutch off to get the wet delete kit. Anybody had any experience in running against a Thundercat with wet clutch delete?


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

With the stage 3, ful muzzy, and digitune this thing is like a whole new bike! I'm very impressed with the clutch. It takes off the line way better then before. I cant pull wheelies anymore though since I can never get traction. My brothers Thundercat doesn't come close to touching my bike. only bad news I have is the OL2's are rubbing my fenders so I had to order a lift.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

TGM said:


> Always been a horsepower junky, Ive had pulling trucks, street/strip cars, and mud trucks. Decide to sell that stuff and get something less expensive and more enjoyable. My pulling truck I was changing out turbos once a year at 4k a pop. So this is way cheaper. I've been looking at the motor kits and seems like people say they aren't to reliable, so I'm trying to stay away from that for a little while.
> 
> With the stock tires I was able to get up to 70mph on the speedo, so kinda was hoping for a little more then that. Don't think I'd try that with the outlaws but I kept my stockers.


they have a speed calucator on www.4lo.com you enter original tire size (27) new size(29.5) speedometer reading (60) actual(65.555)


----------

